# Early Elgin lightweight?



## kris Nelson (Nov 8, 2016)

Can anyone help ID this curious Elgin "lightweight"? Serial #179994, Allstate 26 x 1.375 on Musselman M breke and N Departure front hub. I've never seen this frame and carrier, and would like to know year, Model, and ballpark value. Thanks


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 8, 2016)

looks like an Elgin Black Hawk missing the tank.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, looks like a black hawk or Falcon bike


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 8, 2016)

Is it for sale???

It's in the for sale / trade section how much is it


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 8, 2016)

Bastardized columbia built twin bar frame,great seat. 750-900?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2016)

1938airflow said:


> Is it for sale???
> 
> It's in the for sale / trade section how much is it



Lol... I'm pretty sure you aren't the only one thinking that


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2016)

Elgin Falcon. 1934 - 1936. Missing parts. Wrong rims and tires.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 8, 2016)

Tires are wrong size,early steel clad wood wheels,1933/34. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 8, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Lol... I'm pretty sure you aren't the only one thinking that



This one is still for sale  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-black-hawk-for-sale.84346/


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm I in the wrong thread thought this was sell or trade


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the info. I will re-post it when it is for sale


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 8, 2016)

Gotta love fisherman. Too lazy to do the work to figure out what they have.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 22, 2017)

So, I went through this bike to find the forks and fenders to be narrow and don't accept 26" balloons. These 28" x 1.5" clad wheels and tires fit properly.
The decal on the front down tube says "twinnbar" like the Columbia versions of the Blackhawk. Was there a 28" Falcon???. It would look great with the tank and front goodies. Haven't been able to find it yet in the literature.

As for the tire date code on a set of Allstate 26" 1.375" tires. Can anyone decipher the date?? Apparently the code repeats every 10 or 12 years, and with my term grade edumication, I can't figure it out.
 I intend to sell these tires and wheels.

Thank you


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 23, 2017)

I have literature showing Falcon/blackhawk were optioned with 3 sizes of wheels 26"  27" and 28".
You might have something unique there


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 24, 2017)

Really neat Chris! Great job getting the house paint off and uncovering the Twinbar decal. I would advise against selling the wheels and tires until you can determine if they are in fact original equipment. It would also be interesting if you could date code the rear hub but I am not very familiar with Musselman dating. Maybe this warrants another look?

@catfish
@keith kodish


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 25, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Really neat Chris! Great job getting the house paint off and uncovering the Twinbar decal. I would advise against selling the wheels and tires until you can determine if they are in fact original equipment. It would also be interesting if you could date code the rear hub but I am not very familiar with Musselman dating. Maybe this warrants another look?
> 
> @catfish
> @keith kodish[/Q


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 25, 2017)

Regarding the tire code, the dots reset with every decade,  other markings on the tires would help to determine which decade 30s 40s etc. Off hand these dont look mid decade, I can help you more on Monday.


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 25, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Regarding the tire code, the dots reset with every decade,  other markings on the tires would help to determine which decade 30s 40s etc. Off hand these dont look mid decade, I can help you more on Monday.





Thank you. They have the # 180434. I was using a 12 year cycle due to the 12 quarters in the 3 circles but ??
FYI, Here's a pic of the bike cleaned up with the 26" wheels that came on it. Holding air and riding.


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 25, 2017)




----------

